

Paul Singh Steps Down at 500 Startups to Launch His Own Venture: Dashboard.io - rexreed
http://tech.co/paul-singh-500-startups-dashboard-io-2013-03

======
pagekicker
Puzzled why first thing I see is AngelList login. Self-limiting to require
membership in another service.

